# Hunting in Bedfordshire Boxing Day??



## Racingchick (24 December 2008)

I am home with my parents for Christmas and we'd all love to go out and see the local meet on Boxing Day.  I think it's either the Oakley Hunt or Cambridge but does anyone know where they may be meeting.  I cannot seem to find a website for either with any info.


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (24 December 2008)

im sure the oakley meet at Castle Ashby!!!!


----------



## Racingchick (24 December 2008)

Thank you.  Will look up where that is!  Happy Christmas


----------

